# Keeping big fish from getting off



## Smallmouth Master (6 mo ago)

I had a seven pounder on the line which would’ve been my PB by 2 pounds, but it came off. Then the person I was fishing with hooked into and it jumped and came off (It would’ve been his PB by 6). What are some tips to stop this from happening again?


----------



## zcomanche21 (Jul 28, 2016)

Sharpen your hooks, and better hook sets. Bigger fish have tougher mouths.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent info on sharp hooks.
Will add that its paramount to keep your line tight(without horsing) and rod tip down while fighting a small mouth. Especially a big one. Watch your line and when you see the line rising and know the fish is coming to the top...sink the rod tip into the water to try and keep the fish from jumping all the while not letting any slack in the line.
IMO, how hard...or how to set the hook depends on rod action and especially the line being used.
I use mostly 7'1" medium or medium heavy action rods with braid and about a 8-10' flouro leader. So my hook sets are more of a quick sweeping motion since there is no stretch in the braid.
Used to use monofilament and would set the hook with a quick hard snapping motion to make up for the stretch in mono.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

So much to think about. Too stiff of rod, too light of rod? Hook sharp/appropriately sized for the bait you are using. Also the kind of hookset you need to use changes with the technique you are using. For instance a wacky rig is just a stiff snap of the rod vs a big texs rig, jig or punch rig you want to try to rip their head off. What did you guys have this fish hooked on. Bait, hook, hook size rod action and line. To have us help you figure out what went wrong we really need a complete break down of the situation


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Smallmouth Master said:


> I had a seven pounder on the line which would’ve been my PB by 2 pounds, but it came off. Then the person I was fishing with hooked into and it jumped and came off (It would’ve been his PB by 6). What are some tips to stop this from happening again?


I hate it when that happens.
But those 'Bigs' are very good at that.
I think often times the bigger fish will inhale a bait, and you think, and feel like, you are setting the hook.
But, you don't even move the bait inside the fish's mouth, and she will eventually just let it go.
Especially with a Jig.


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

How do you know it was a seven pounder if it came off?
Generally speaking keep your rod tip down and try to keep them from jumping. Most big fish come off when they jump. I agree with everyone else about it also depending on the hook set based on what technique?


----------



## Brewster the Rooster (Mar 7, 2011)

Drop-tine76 said:


> How do you know it was a seven pounder if it came off?
> Generally speaking keep your rod tip down and try to keep them from jumping. Most big fish come off when they jump. I agree with everyone else about it also depending on the hook set based on what technique?


Most Smallmouth are lost when they jump. When a small mouth jumps he clears the water and shakes his head back and forth this creates a tiny bit of Slack in the line and he is able to use the weight of the jig head to loosen the hook in his mouth. As the line goes up from the bottom I try to reel toward the fish and extend my arms and point the ride tip at the fish. When he clears the water I tried to make a sweeping action back low and away from the fish. Basically trying to pull the fish back down into the water. This movement minimizes the slack that the fish is able to put in the line. No matter what you do you're going to lose some of them but I've found that this method increases my odds.


----------



## Howland 937 (10 mo ago)

It differs for a lot of people, but I set the hook on every catfish or bass bite like it's the biggest one in the lake. Heaviest,longest rod, heaviest line, and biggest hooks I can get away with using. (Sorry finesse guys, I was out of tournament fishing before that was a thing) I would say 95%of every bass I ever hit solid that got off were when they came out of the water. As fun as it is to see a big one come up and tail dance, keeping them in the water is probably the most important thing besides getting them to bite. A longer rod has an advantage there too. 
Just remember,they didn't get that big being the dumbest fish in school.


----------



## Smallmouth Master (6 mo ago)

It was a largemouth, sorry I forgot to mention


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Smallmouth Master said:


> It was a largemouth, sorry I forgot to mention


IMO,everything posted here applies to LM as well.
IN heavy cover...especially overhanging trees or thick brush...where the big one tend to hang out, If'n I'm pitchin or flippin using braid...I Like to set the hook a bit harder and pull that bass out of cover before it gets buried If'n I can. In open water...it's the same tactics as stated above. A more sweeping action.


----------



## Howland 937 (10 mo ago)

fastwater said:


> to set the hook a bit harder and pull that bass out of cover before it gets buried If'n I can. In


And if it's anything less than 2lbs it may just come right on in the boat with ya then... 

My brother swears I hit him with a keeper fish on a hook set. It was a keeper, but I didn't actually see it hit him.


----------



## TEK (Apr 19, 2011)

Howland 937 said:


> And if it's anything less than 2lbs it may just come right on in the boat with ya then...
> 
> My brother swears I hit him with a keeper fish on a hook set. It was a keeper, but I didn't actually see it hit him.


He knew it was 7lbs because of the scales!


----------

